# What did you do to increase your cred score this year?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My brother and I each killed our first archery elk on the general season archery hunt. His a 5x6 and mine a 4x5. It was my brother's first archery kill of anything and the first kill out of a tree stand for both of us. I may even go out and bag me a white-tailed ptarmigan this year! Boy, I'm going to need a bigger measuring tape?

Your turn... 8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I helped a young lady fulfill a dream of hunting Kodiak brown bear. I think I got a bigger thrill than she did.









And I picked a bunch of wild mushrooms and lived to tell about it.:mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

longbow said:


> I helped a young lady fulfill a dream of hunting Kodiak brown bear. I think I got a bigger thrill than she did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to come and still my thunder, longbow. I've got some catching up to do!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Because I'm a rifle hunter and my season hasn't started yet, I haven't done a dang thing!

Actually I rid the desert of roughly 35 vegetation eating, disease carrying, road kill causing jackrabbits early this spring..if that counts.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bought my boy a bow for a reward on getting his eagle scout done, taught him to shoot over the summer... took him out opening day and helped him sneak up on a buck, which he got. Pretty cool.


-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I killed a man with my bare hands. 


And by man, I mean a mosquito filled with man-blood. And by "a" I mean a billion.

But I almost shot a ptarmigan Saturday with my slingshot. But it was the middle of the day right next to the highway in the parking strip at Fred Meyer.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> Because I'm a rifle hunter and my season hasn't started yet, I haven't done a dang thing!
> 
> Actually I rid the desert of roughly 35 vegetation eating, disease carrying, road kill causing jackrabbits early this spring..if that counts.


Thread over. Kinekilla wins. Johnnycake would have won if he would have bagged that ptarmigan.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I almost bought a bow... Still might.

Umm. I cracked 1,000 post here on the UWN.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Called a bull to 8 yards which my friend ended up killing with his bow. Shot a limit of blues opening day. It's been a good year so far!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Thread over. Kinekilla wins. Johnnycake would have won if he would have bagged that ptarmigan.


Next time, for the sake of cred, the rules about using only falconry to harvest small game in this part of town be damned! Must. get. cred. Must. gag. on. ptarmigan. liver.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Took both my kids on a doe antelope hunt. My son is "in-the-bag" as a hunter, but my daughter has been wishy-washy. After that hunt, she said, "I want to shoot next year"! *()* *()*

Hoping my elk and whitetail hunts coming up will have something epic to report. Only 9 days and it gets underway!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I purchased some Kuiu gear, put on some face paint, and posted on multiple hunting forums. 

I am what you mere mortals refer to as "hard core."


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I purchased some Kuiu gear, put on some face paint, and posted on multiple hunting forums.
> 
> I am what you mere mortals refer to as "hard core."


Kuiu? Isn't that like Sitka, but for bitches? :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Kuiu? Isn't that like Sitka, but for bitches? :mrgreen:


Your conflating "bitches" with "comfort"? If hunting smarter makes one a bitch, then call me momma 

(full disclosure I do not own any high end gear whatsoever but was planning to pick up some KUIU this fall--just haven't bit the bullet)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Sitka? Pffffft! That's so 2014. You've got no cred, bruh! 

Johnny, I let some folks talk me into a little Kuiu gear earlier this year. "Worth it" is always relative, but it's good stuff. Maybe you work in a camo allowance to any upcoming retainer fee?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Way to come and still my thunder, longbow. I've got some catching up to do!


Ha! Don't think for a second that killing a 4x5 bull isn't an awesome accomplishment. I'm fairly certain you put in much more time and effort than I did. Congrats on a job well done CCR!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I killed a man with my bare hands.
> 
> And by man, I mean a mosquito filled with man-blood. And by "a" I mean a billion.
> 
> But I almost shot a ptarmigan Saturday with my slingshot. But it was the middle of the day right next to the highway in the parking strip at Fred Meyer.


WTH? Where's your Fred Meyer? At the top of the Uintas? Too bad you didn't get him. I can just see johnnycake's wife saying "John, wanna go to Fred Meyers with me?" Sure, lemme grab my wrist rocket".


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I still don't have a credit score. I thought about taking out a loan to buy goosefreak's boat, but then the boss talked me into pursuing a Master's degree next year, and I thought better of it.

But if we're talking about UWN forum cred, I acquired 18 big game bonus points in 5 states (didn't draw a single tag), lasted the whole summer without buying any more decoys or ammo, and killed 3 doves and 1 hungarian partridge so far. Pretty impressive, if I do say so myself.

My real fun begins soon. I have ducks, elk, and deer to chase in October. Then pheasants, swans, and more ducks in November. Then I'll chase even more ducks in December and January despite the fact that there probably won't be any around. Hopefully I'll have a good story or two to share by the time it's all over.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I will take my second oldest daughter on her 1st elk hunt this December and my oldest on her 5th elk hunt next weekend.

Dang, I'm gettin old :-?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

longbow said:


> WTH? Where's your Fred Meyer? At the top of the Uintas? Too bad you didn't get him. I can just see johnnycake's wife saying "John, wanna go to Fred Meyers with me?" Sure, lemme grab my wrist rocket".


I kid you not, a fat little willow ptarmigan scratching in the gravel next to the new Seward highway by Benson in Anchorage.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I kid you not, a fat little willow ptarmigan scratching in the gravel next to the new Seward highway by Benson in Anchorage.


I'll be in Los Anchorage on the 7th. If you see a guy laying in the gravel by Fred Meyers with his gravel-patterned Sitka camo, ptarmigan call and a slingshot, that'd be me.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Clarq said:


> I thought about taking out a loan to buy goosefreak's boat, but then the boss talked me into pursuing a Master's degree next year, and I thought better of it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Do you even cred score, bro?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

longbow said:


> I'll be in Los Anchorage on the 7th. If you see a guy laying in the gravel by Fred Meyers with his gravel-patterned Sitka camo, ptarmigan call and a slingshot, that'd be me.


I'd join you but I'm flying to Utah in 4 hours and don't get back to paradise until the 9th.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I killed a pronghorn with longer horns than the mule deer I killed. Does this count for or against me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Bought my boy a bow for a reward on getting his eagle scout done, taught him to shoot over the summer... took him out opening day and helped him sneak up on a buck, which he got. Pretty cool.
> 
> -DallanC


Double cred points for being an awesome Dad.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I killed a pronghorn with longer horns than the mule deer I killed. Does this count for or against me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You killed a HORNED deer? That's the second damndest thing i ever saw!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> *What did you do to increase your cred score this year?
> 
> *


I killed a coyote while archery elk hunting. Figured if I wasn't going to kill an elk, either was he!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Coyote with a bow? You are a certifiable badass, PBH. I saw a couple coyotes while bow hunting this year, but didn't even come close to shooting them. I sure would've like to.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

next time you see a coyote with your bow, blow on that cow elk call. It's almost too easy...



.....now, if I could just hit an elk....


(badassery has been nullified)


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I took out a coyote with using a 7970 caliber 47,600,000 grain projectile traveling at 95 fps a few weeks ago. AKA the front bumper of my Silverado!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> I took out a coyote with using a 7970 caliber 47,600,000 grain projectile traveling at 95 fps a few weeks ago. AKA the front bumper of my Silverado!


That's almost as cool as your Henry's buck!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I caught a five pound brook trout this year, but seems not too many care about fish anymore. :sad:



.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I missed a large bighorn ram at 237 yards and 275 yards.

Its true, I'm not making this up.

.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

sawsman said:


> I caught a five pound brook trout this year, but seems not too many care about fish anymore. :sad:
> 
> .


Eh, I dunno. It seems like it's kind of an esoteric hipster thing to enjoy fishing more than hunting with some folks around here.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

did you eat that brook trout? you said 5 lbs. That's the perfect size for the skillet!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I banned a lot of spammers. Does that count? :mod:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I got married.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I watched just about all of Randy Newberg hunts on Youtube, have watched probably half of the Stuck in the Rut hunts, and spent lots of time daydreaming about hunting.

And I re-affirmed my decision never to by a flatty, as I don't want to garner the scorn from this hunting community about my questionable life decisions...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

sawsman said:


> I caught a five pound brook trout this year, but seems not too many care about fish anymore. :sad:
> 
> .


:shock:

I care. Do you have any pics?

As for me, no cred boost here. I fumbled with the primer for the muzzy and lost a chance at a real nice buck. (-5 cred points) My tag is in the brine right now to tenderize it before putting it in the soup (-1 cred). Hunted hard and had fun though, so I'm not too upset.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I stayed cool under pressure when shooting at my buck this year.
I squeezed the trigger and "click", cap doesn't go off.
pull back hammer and try again.
This time the gun goes off and I shoot over the buck.
While laying on my back, I reload, sit back up and take aim.
"click", gun doesn't go off again.
re-**** hammer, take aim, take deep breath and squeeze trigger again.
BOOM! Right through the front should and the buck is down.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I care. Do you have any pics?


Yeah, way too much background to share though. :mrgreen:

-1 credit. :-(

.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Shot a 4pt elk at 470-480 yards with a .308 Win shooting a 150gr Hornady SST.. At about 9:00 this morning


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> I banned a lot of spammers. Does that count? :mod:


In haven't been banned in a good few months. Does that count?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> :shock:
> 
> I care. Do you have any pics?
> 
> .


Sawsman commissioned me to do an artists rendition. I hope you enjoy it: >>O

Must have been quite the thrill. Major cred points, sawsman!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I bought a flat brim hat: -1 Cred points.

I bent the flat brim into a curved brim: +1(Back to even)

I went antelope hunting in the breaks country in Northern Wyoming and missed 4 times in a 5 hour span. -100 Cred. points. or at least that's what it feels like right now. Still a little fresh on the mind.-O,-


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

stimmie78 said:


> Shot a 4pt elk at 470-480 yards with a .308 Win shooting a 150gr Hornady SST.. At about 9:00 this morning


And you drove the truck right to him! +1,000 cred points


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

According to an inter web keyboard warrior your elk is NOT dead


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> According to an inter web keyboard warrior your elk is NOT dead


Karl?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I helped the guy hunting get below my place get his 4 point bull out yesterday. 8)
Only problem is........I'm not sure if it killed me or the elk......
I must be getting old. I'm sore today. 
I passed a spike last nite. If I had shot that, I really would be sore. 
I was all by myself by that time. 
Only reason I passed I I've seen a couple of good ones this fall. 
I still have meat from last year, so don't really want a small one.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I helped the guy hunting get below my place get his 4 point bull out yesterday. 8)
> Only problem is........I'm not sure if it killed me or the elk......
> I must be getting old. I'm sore today.
> I passed a spike last nite. If I had shot that, I really would be sore.
> ...


Never heard any shots from over your way this weekend, 2full. My dad said he heard some shots near Kolob reservoir, but that was about it. My wife had a rifle elk tag and we were hoping to find the big bull that eluded my brother and I on the archery hunt this year, but all the elk that were around during the archery hunt left town. Oh, well. I shot one on the archery hunt this year, so, like you, I've got plenty of meat and didn't really need another one in the freezer. We have been seeing that bull for a few years now, so hopefully he's back next year to give us one more try!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

3arabians said:


> And you drove the truck right to him! +1,000 cred points


+1

In my mind, trophy quality gets higher as an animal gets closer to the road, especially if I'm by myself. I got as far as 3 miles in on the general any bull opener, and at that point I told myself I wasn't shooting anything less than a 6 point bull (because it would be worth the pain it would take to pack one out). But if I find a calf tomorrow within 1/2 mile of the road... I won't think twice.

Great bull and, it looks like, great memories. Way to go.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I spent the entire summer preparing for my elk hunt, shot my gun weekly, lifted weights, did cardio daily only to lose a great bull. Drowned my sorrow on the way home with a Diet Mt. Dew and a king sized white chocolate Reese's peanut butter cups. 

How about some sympathy cred points? :violin:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> I spent the entire summer preparing for my elk hunt, shot my gun weekly, lifted weights, did cardio daily only to lose a great bull. Drowned my sorrow on the way home with a Diet Mt. Dew and a king sized white chocolate Reese's peanut butter cups.
> 
> How about some sympathy cred points?


While that's not how I drown my sorrows.......sympathy cred points ahoy.


----------

